

Can drones help tackle Africa's wildlife poaching crisis? - cmsefton
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-28132521

======
mmsimanga
What a refreshing idea. This year alone 558 rhinos have been killed in South
Africa[1]. Drones sound like the help rangers need to cover wide spaces.

[1][http://www.news24.com/Green/News/558-rhino-killed-so-far-
thi...](http://www.news24.com/Green/News/558-rhino-killed-so-far-this-
year-20140710)

